# Honey's Fatness!!!!!



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I let Honey out to go to the toilet, and When I go to check on her this is how I found her, sprawled out in the rose garden bed sunning her self.
Now you might all understand why she needs weekly to fortnightly baths!!
Also this pic shows all her fat hahaha! and keep in mind she has lost weight so she was much fatter!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww I just wanna rub her belly. She looks so squishable. Love her.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Awwwww I just wanna rub her belly. She looks so squishable. Love her.


we lovingly call her our football!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

awwwwhhhhh Honey bunny!! Hehehe she is much less fat than Laurel was tho!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> awwwwhhhhh Honey bunny!! Hehehe she is much less fat than Laurel was tho!


she was 3.8KG at her heaviest in pounds I think that is about 8.3
she now weighs 3.3KG so in pounds she is 7.2
the vet said she would like to see her weigh 2KG which in pounds is 4.4
From start to end she needs to shead almost half her body weight!
fatty fatty! The raw diet is helping 
How big was Laurel at his fattest?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Laurel was 21 lbs and she now is 10.5 lbs. It took about 8 months for her to lose all the weight and we were soooo strict it was NO FUN. So she lost over 1/2 her body weight. She looks like a totally different dog. Man if honey looses all that weight we may have to get her new harnesses!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Laurel was 21 lbs and she now is 10.5 lbs. It took about 8 months for her to lose all the weight and we were soooo strict it was NO FUN. So she lost over 1/2 her body weight. She looks like a totally different dog. Man if honey looses all that weight we may have to get her new harnesses!


oh wow that is a huge weight loss! Congrats to Laurel 
Yep we will have to get her a new harness if you dont mind!!!
I am being very strict with her food and diet. And I know what
you mean by no fun  But she will get there, its just going to take time. 
What did you feed him? DO you have any tips?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> she was 3.8KG at her heaviest in pounds I think that is about 8.3
> she now weighs 3.3KG so in pounds she is 7.2
> the vet said she would like to see her weigh 2KG which in pounds is 4.4
> From start to end she needs to shead almost half her body weight!
> ...


wasnt it 2.8kg she needs to get down to , 2kg and she would be to skinny .


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> wasnt it 2.8kg she needs to get down to , 2kg and she would be to skinny .


Nope .
Fiona said she would settle for 2.8 but ideal is 2.
She said that if I cant get her to 2.8 then she will be looking
at having surgery on her 2 back legs with in 12 months. her back knee's are already clicking in and out. And she said that was from her weight. But I have noticed that Honey can now jump on the lounge by her self AND she can get in and out of my car by her self again!! So the weight loss is helping already!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

actually she could prob go down to 2.4kg because she has milk when you got her ?
that means keona is over weight than ?

Thats awesome she can jump on the lounge


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> actually she could prob go down to 2.4kg because she has milk when you got her ?


yeah when I got her, she had just had the emergency c-section and hysterectomy. but her teats were full with milk. I still think she was to thin 
when I 1st got her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We fed her the green bean diet...1/4 cup green beans (frozen, but thawed), and 10-12 kibbles, twice a day. I think I figured out she was getting under 90 calories a day. Now I think she is maintaining around 250 calories a day, she was HUGE, and the weight needed to come off of her FAST.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly I would cut whatever you are feeding her now clean in half. No matter what your head or heart says about it. The extra weight is horrible for their joints...I had to get 1/2 a pound off of Oakley after her knee was operated on and I just cut her food in half and it was gone in about 3 weeks.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> yeah when I got her, she had just had the emergency c-section and hysterectomy. but her teats were full with milk. I still think she was to thin
> when I 1st got her.


i think she looked perfect when you got her except for her milk boobies  , i look back on those pics and she looks so young .


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> We fed her the green bean diet...1/4 cup green beans (frozen, but thawed), and 10-12 kibbles, twice a day. I think I figured out she was getting under 90 calories a day. Now I think she is maintaining around 250 calories a day, she was HUGE, and the weight needed to come off of her FAST.


did she like the beans? Its not something I could see honey eating lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> i think she looked perfect when you got her except for her milk boobies  , i look back on those pics and she looks so young .


she has greyed alot since then!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Honestly I would cut whatever you are feeding her now clean in half. No matter what your head or heart says about it. The extra weight is horrible for their joints...I had to get 1/2 a pound off of Oakley after her knee was operated on and I just cut her food in half and it was gone in about 3 weeks.


She is on absolute minimum food right now. It was so hard to do it but its done now. She eats about a quarter of what she used to eat.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> she has greyed alot since then!


yes but still gorgeous


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> yes but still gorgeous


absolutely !!!!!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

did you notice her tan looks a little lighter as well ? i only just noticed that


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> did you notice her tan looks a little lighter as well ? i only just noticed that


Yep 
Also she is greying through her black on her back in huge chunks!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

will have to make a day when i come over  , have to do th weigh thing again to  , i thought she had last weight , that is so awesome , lets hope she has lost more  , i wont be able to call her my fatty boom bar no more lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> will have to make a day when i come over  , have to do th weigh thing again to  , i thought she had last weight , that is so awesome , lets hope she has lost more  , i wont be able to call her my fatty boom bar no more lol


yep sounds good! Lol and I wont be able to cal her my football soon :hello1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

NInja is FAT also he was 10.8 lbs then I got him down to 6.5 lbs now he's back up to 7.5 lbs tyring to trim him down again but my parents and OH don't stop feeding him scraps even though I scream at them literally now to stop!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> NInja is FAT also he was 10.8 lbs then I got him down to 6.5 lbs now he's back up to 7.5 lbs tyring to trim him down again but my parents and OH don't stop feeding him scraps even though I scream at them literally now to stop!


my brother is having the same problem with his dog as they live with our nanna she is always giving her snacks , every time nan eats she gives her the corner of her toast , she gets mad when she is ask not to do it and says she has had dogs her whole life and knows what she is doing lol .


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie! Like a cute little rolly polly.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Ness♥Bella;788670 said:


> What a cutie! Like a cute little rolly polly.


thankyou!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> NInja is FAT also he was 10.8 lbs then I got him down to 6.5 lbs now he's back up to 7.5 lbs tyring to trim him down again but my parents and OH don't stop feeding him scraps even though I scream at them literally now to stop!


Thats no good. Everyone in my house knows not to feed Honey now, so I am lucky I guess!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> my brother is having the same problem with his dog as they live with our nanna she is always giving her snacks , every time nan eats she gives her the corner of her toast , she gets mad when she is ask not to do it and says she has had dogs her whole life and knows what she is doing lol .


Maybe they should go all NINJA on Nanna


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Maybe they should go all NINJA on Nanna


she goes all CRAZY NINJA on them haha


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> she goes all CRAZY NINJA on them haha


yep, I know what Nanna is like haha


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> yep, I know what Nanna is like haha


not a lady to be messed with lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> not a lady to be messed with lol


too right


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww....she looks so relaxed sunning herself.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> did she like the beans? Its not something I could see honey eating lol


Of course not  But when she got really hungry she ate them, and they made her feel full.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Awww....she looks so relaxed sunning herself.


lol yes she was!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Of course not  But when she got really hungry she ate them, and they made her feel full.


that would have been so so so hard


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> that would have been so so so hard


It was hard but I kinda just learned to ignore it. She acts like she's starving now and she is being fed a lot more! LOL. It was the best thing for her to lose the weight. So I guess we just did what we have to do.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

'football' thats hilarious!! 

I wish it was sunbathing weather in the uk xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww bless her 

Good on you for getting er on a diet it may not seem like a lot of weight to some but on a smalldog that Is a lot on their knees and organs

How much are you feeding her?? If her ideal weight is 4 1/2ish pounds she should be getting 2-2.5oz a day if you boost up her exercise (1 hour a day) maybe increase it to 3 oz


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG how cute is that?! Anything for that sunshine... hehe


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

rache said:


> 'football' thats hilarious!!
> 
> I wish it was sunbathing weather in the uk xx


Yeah she suits that name hahaha



Daisydoo said:


> Awww bless her
> 
> Good on you for getting er on a diet it may not seem like a lot of weight to some but on a smalldog that Is a lot on their knees and organs
> 
> How much are you feeding her?? If her ideal weight is 4 1/2ish pounds she should be getting 2-2.5oz a day if you boost up her exercise (1 hour a day) maybe increase it to 3 oz


I'm not sure on the weight but its the amount recommended by my vet. I really really need to start walking her, I just need to get off my lazy butt!!



MChis said:


> OMG how cute is that?! Anything for that sunshine... hehe


haha yeah she loves sunning her self!


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Aww, so cute & chubby!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i think 2.4kg / 5.3 lbs would be perfect for her or even keona's weight, she is a bit taller than keona and she is 2.2kg / 4.8 lbs and the vet says her weight is good  , i think 2kg /4.4 lbs would be to skinny , she looked good at 2.8kg / 6.2 lbs but she did have milk boobies so that would have added to her weight , maybe just see how she goes  , im so proud of her for losing what she has  and you for being strong not giving in to those puppy dog eyes , give her big kisses for me .


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Be careful on turkey day with Honey!! 
Lots O` yummy turkey!!
Best wishes she is such a cute girl!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Be careful on turkey day with Honey!!
> Lots O` yummy turkey!!
> Best wishes she is such a cute girl!!


lol we dont eat Turkey!


----------

